
Technique streamlines fabrication of 2-D circuits - headalgorithm
http://news.mit.edu/2019/fabrication-2-d-circuits-0304
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt: "In their work, the researchers fabricated arbitrary patterns and a
working transistor made from MoS2, which is one of the thinnest known
semiconductors. In their study, the researchers recycled the same patterned
substrate four times without seeing signs of wear."

